# CS:1.6 FPS problem



## VerteX (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm playing the game cs 1.6 with fps that do not match my computer.
A friend who has a computer worse than mine is playing the game with perm fps of 100. (he uses graphic card radeon 9600 256mb)
The game, on my comp, runs on 20-60 fps.
I used to have Nvidia 5200 128 mb graphic card, tho changed it thinking that was my fps problam, I was obviously wrong because the Ati radeon 9600pro 256 mb runs the game with the same fps rate.
I got pentium 4 3ghz, 512 mb of ram, and the graphic card stated above (radeon 9600pro). I got the latest drivers, vsync option off, and I guess most of the common problems fixed. (Also booted my comp the last weekend)
I have no idea what could be the reason for this fps rate beside maybe a burnt chip or something? that's the only thing to bump my mind, if so, any idea what I can do?
Hoping to get a reply ^^
<--- a desperate guy


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

IF you have a 2x or 4x agp slot in your pc, then the fps your getting is normal.


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

im using a pci fx5500 with vsync off and antialiasing off and im getting 99.5-100 fps...lol. So is agp supposed to have low frame rates?


----------



## VerteX (Mar 21, 2006)

got 8x


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

BTW, do you surf in cs? Because 20-60 fps would preform pretty well in 1.6.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

ieatbabies said:


> im using a pci fx5500 with vsync off and antialiasing off and im getting 99.5-100 fps...lol. So is agp supposed to have low frame rates?


Pci-E is faster then agp. And if you ur getting 99 to 100 fps with that card and its using regular pci slot, how u doing it?. I dont understand how tahts possible. My other pc has 4x agp slot and my ati radeon 9800 pro 128 mb reaches 100 fps and drops to like 40 when there is action going on. But when i tried it in my current pc, it stayed constant at 100 fps with all setting and resolution maxed out. On other pc, its only set on 1024x768 resolution.

Here are my other pc spec.
intel p4 1.6 ghz. 
512 ddr memory (was installed in my current pc before i upgrade it to 2 gigs)
4x agp intel mobo
40 gig western digital hd
integrated soundmax soundcard.
ati radeon 9800 pro 128 mb video card.

Also, i was playing cs 1.6 on my current pc with 512 mb memory and ati radeon 9800 video card and getting 100 fps constanst before i upgraded to 2 gig.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

wat kinda mobo u got?


----------



## VerteX (Mar 21, 2006)

how do I check? (windows xp pro)


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

Mayor Quimby said:


> Pci-E is faster then agp. And if you ur getting 99 to 100 fps with that card and its using regular pci slot, how u doing it?. I dont understand how tahts possible. My other pc has 4x agp slot and my ati radeon 9800 pro 128 mb reaches 100 fps and drops to like 40 when there is action going on. But when i tried it in my current pc, it stayed constant at 100 fps with all setting and resolution maxed out. On other pc, its only set on 1024x768 resolution.
> 
> Here are my other pc spec.
> intel p4 1.6 ghz.
> ...


You turn your anti aliasing off and put your picture quality to low.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

try enabling triple buffering! it worked for me...  but getting 60fps is good enough... unsatisfied? or it is not stable?


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of temperatures is your machine running? How many fans do you have in your case? You can download SpeedFan for free at http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php and it will auto-detect your motherboard and list the temperatures of your CPU as well as wherever else your motherboard has heat sensors. It takes some guesswork to figure out which number means what, but anything higher than 60 Celcius is certainly not good.

Also make sure all your internal surfaces are clean, and that your heatsink isn't clogged with dust.


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

Brethon said:


> What kind of temperatures is your machine running? How many fans do you have in your case? You can download SpeedFan for free at http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php and it will auto-detect your motherboard and list the temperatures of your CPU as well as wherever else your motherboard has heat sensors. It takes some guesswork to figure out which number means what, but anything higher than 60 Celcius is certainly not good.
> 
> Also make sure all your internal surfaces are clean, and that your heatsink isn't clogged with dust.


I don't think that has anything to do with getting more fps out of his video card....


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

ieatbabies said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with getting more fps out of his video card....


No, but it does have to do with eliminating any other possible performance detractors. If upgrading to a more powerful graphics card (with proper driver uninstallation/installation) yields no performance gain, don't you think it's time to start looking at other parts of the computer to find the bottleneck?

The video card is not always the major player when dealing with performance issues.


----------



## VerteX (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll try the triple buffering idea, thanks, and I guess my comp is indeed on heat hehe
temp1- 32c
temp2- 71c
temp3- -48 (?)
HDO- 41c


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'd worry about that 71c temp. You should have at least one fan reading (CPU heatsink), what kind of RPM is it showing?

Also, open up your machine and see if you can get any dust out of the heatsink. It's not hard if you're not afraid ( only do it if you are confortable mucking around with hardware, and the instructions are clear). The fan should be held onto the heatsink by four screws, undo those and it'll come right off. Check it for dust and then look at the now-unobstructed heatsink. Best option is to use a can of condensed air (available at any geek store), and using short bursts, blow out as much dust as you can (try to be in a ventilated area so it doesn't all just fall back into your computer). Pop the fan back on, and see if it runs any cooler.


----------



## VerteX (Mar 21, 2006)

I've cleaned my computer from dust about 2 weeks ago, it was mad dusty, tho no improvements were cast...
I used to play with a large fan near my computer (while my comp was opened), the comp was cooled tho it hadn't affected the fps.
A day after I cleaned my computer, I bought 2 small fans just to stop using the large one and to be able to close the comp, I guess its better than nothing hehe


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

There's no reason for it to be running as hot as 70c, and I'll put money on that being your main FPS killer. How fast is the fan running? Did you use compressed air to get the dust out from between every plate in the heatsink?


----------



## eyes_h (Apr 7, 2006)

i played in with gf 440....


----------

